# Exercise noob



## strato (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey guys, spring is on its way here and I'd like to get into exercising. Any advice?
I don't know the best way around this but I'd like to put on weight. I own a mountain bike so that could be my cardio and will start doing a variety of push-ups.
What's a recommended workout to start with? Is it best to do this in the afternoon? Should I focus on lots of fish/eggs/nuts in my diet?
Thanks guys.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

strato said:


> Hey guys, spring is on its way here and I'd like to get into exercising. Any advice?
> I don't know the best way around this but I'd like to put on weight. I own a mountain bike so that could be my cardio and will start doing a variety of push-ups.
> What's a recommended workout to start with? Is it best to do this in the afternoon? Should I focus on lots of fish/eggs/nuts in my diet?
> Thanks guys.


Push ups are good but you will plateau fairly early on and will need to start doing free weights.

Free weights, compound movements(using many muscles) and going to failure(the last one you do is the last one you can do) are the most important things. That and consistency. You decline at twice the rate you advance so you need to keep things up.

Going to failure at between 8 and 12 repititions is best. You set the weight so the failure point is between those numbers. Going lower than 8 doesn't help no matter what people say. The lower you go the more likely you are to get injured so you should prolly go slow and start out going to failure at around 15 reps.

Most people split things up into chest days, back days and leg days. You need at least 24 hours off after you work a muscle so its good to split things up that way. You need to work from the outside in. If you do your triceps first then bench press your triceps will be tired and you won't be able to give your chest a workout. But if you do your chest first there are tons of ways to work out your triceps that don't involve the chest. Thus the advice of working inside to out.


----------



## Iwillovercomeanxiety1 (Aug 23, 2010)

Well if you're just trying to get big, eat lots of protein (chicken, eggs, etc.) and lift heavy weight with less reps and don't focus so much on cardio. If you are trying to get chiseled and cut out of your mind, again consume a lot of protein, and then as far as your weight lifting regimen goes, do lighter weight and more repetitions. Also try circuit training where you do non stop lifting without any rest. For instance you do some bicep curls and then right after that you go over to the bench press and work on some chest without resting. This keeps your heart rate up and thus you burn more calories and build muscle at the same time. Or you could just try P90X!


----------



## strato (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks guys. Although I don't own a bench press and I don't think I'll be heading to the gym due to anxiety reasons, I just want to do maybe 30 min workouts and just get some muscle or even fat... I'm pretty skinny, and I eat alot of junk, as with healthy foods, yet I gain no weight and just want some muscle/fat on me.

First attempt of my workout I did 110 variety of push-ups and I could go on but didn't know what to do next. What are some other exercises I can do without equipment? I would do squats but not quite sure how to execute them properly.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Do pull ups, dips and lunges/squats with a backpack full of books on. Cut the crap out of your diet, or not if you want to get fat.

Keep the reps 8-12

Drink lots of water.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

^-----he is right. 

High reps get tiny and defined. Higher weight lower reps buts more muscle on. Don't worry about HITT unless you want killer cardio.


----------



## majrmsa (Aug 1, 2010)

You are going to need protein for muscle mass. No matter how hard you workout, your body needs protein to produce mass. I would suggest getting some nutrition books and an exercise guide. Again nutrition is the key for optimum results. Fresh fruit, nuts, milk, etc... 
If you are a beginner be careful and do not strain yourself out. You will learn yourself what your body responds to best such as free weights, machines, reps, sets, and rest time.
I recommend that you do not go into failure when lifting. Beware of over training and the harm it can cause. Good luck and be careful. 

Mountain biking is a fun sport by the way.


----------



## anon123 (Aug 24, 2010)

stay away from processed protein (protein in a jar)


it's a waste of money


I wasted $70 on that crap


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Do pull ups, dips and lunges/squats with a backpack full of books on. Cut the crap out of your diet, or not if you want to get fat.
> 
> Keep the reps 8-12
> 
> Drink lots of water.


^This. If you really want to gain weight, drink milk. A lot of it. And make sure you keep a food journal, write down what you eat every day and how many calories it adds up to. It's best to aim for 500-700 over your BMR so you won't gain too quickly. Also, if you're able to do more than 12 reps for an exercise increase the weight, there's no benefit to doing more than that besides endurance and increasing your lactic acid threshold.


----------



## strato (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks again guys. Is it a good idea to change routines from every workout? I just get bored and find doing more reps per set etc. makes it more intense. Bad idea?


----------



## Glo (Sep 16, 2004)

Do Push-Ups man. Don't even worry about diet, ect. I'm locked up right now and eat nothing but processed food. I've been doing between 150-250 push-ups nearly every day for 3 months now. These are my results.










^^^ BEFORE.










^^^ AFTER.

Do regular push-ups. Incline Push-ups and Clappers. ECT.

I'M A BEAST!


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

dang you got some abs

but what are clappers? clab during a pushup?


----------



## strato (Aug 31, 2010)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Do pull ups, dips and lunges/squats with a backpack full of books on. Cut the crap out of your diet, or not if you want to get fat.
> 
> Keep the reps 8-12
> 
> Drink lots of water.


So rather than doing more reps with less sets, I should focus more on shortening reps and increasing sets?


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

You could try this :stu I'm relatively new to weights and this is my first real program.

http://www.wannabebig.com/hypertrop...phy-cluster-training-hct-12-training-program/


----------

